# Bunker (my foster)



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

My sister stays at my house during the week so the dogs can be let in and out while I am at work. 

She's got a lot of problems with coordination and her balance and has to walk with a cane. Well yesterday she was letting the dogs out and was walking out with them and one of them knocked her over. She said they all scattered like crazy when she fell and then came to stand over her like what the hell you doing down there :doh: She thought she was going to have to stay on the ground until I got home because she couldn't get up (it was 2 hrs before I was expected) 

She started floundering around trying to at least sit up and Chris and Casey moved away. Coal and Bunker were standing there and she decided to put her arms around Bunkers neck and pull herself up to a sit. And he just stood there. He was still standing there so she put her hands on his shoulders and pulled herself up so she could stand Again Bunker stood absolutely still. He's been doing that ever since we got him when she's in the house if she is on the couch or in a chair and needs a little help getting up she puts her hands on his shoulders and pushes off and he lets her. 

The really cool thing about this is that the Mary W. knows someone that trains service dogs and is going to ask them to evaluate Bunker and see what she thinks. 

My sister has been looking at getting a mobility service dog eventually. What's she's been diagnosed with she may end up in a wheelchair in a few years.. So was talking to Mary about it and if Bunker gets his clearances and the trainer thinks he would be good at it... it may be that he will go to Melanie.. or if not her maybe this big guy can help someone else..

I just thinks that awesome and I think he would be great at it. he still has A LOT of puppy in him so he does need a job and training ... 

So we will see. :crossfing that things work out for Bunker... Not sure if he is the right dog for Melanie but it would be awesome if he could be used to help someone.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Lil, what a wonderful story! Bunker certainly seems to have that "sixth sense" when someone is in trouble. He will work through his adolesence in time, but sure sounds like he has all the "right stuff" for therapy training.

I am so glad that he was there for your sister, and glad she was not injured! I hope he will qualify for service dog training. What an amazing guy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like Bunker was meant to find your sister. I have seen on TV service dogs that help people with their balance. Sorry to hear that your sister is ill. Sounds like she may have a new best friend.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Service dogs are amazing. Good boy Bunker, and I'm glad your sister is ok.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> they all scattered like crazy when she fell and then came to stand over her like what the hell you doing down there :doh: ......
> she decided to put her arms around Bunkers neck and pull herself up to a sit. And he just stood there.


this made me laugh and cry! I'm glad your sister is ok and it sounds like Bunker may just be with you all for this reason. What a great dog


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He sounds like a natural to me. Amazing that he picked it up with out any service dog training. Hope everything works out so he can go with your sister.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He sounds like he was born to be a service dog. I hope he will pass all the tests and become your sisters service dog. He sounds like an amazing dog.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

"what's that Bunker... Timmy fell down a well." 

That's great news....I really hope that he can get into assistance work...sounds like he's already got the intuition for it.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Shes feeling really sore but shes ok.. thank goodness.. 

To do mobility work Bunk will have to get his hips and elbows x-rayed for clearances to make sure his body can handle the stress of someone using it. so we will see.. its still in the talking stages.. And he may not be the dog for Mel but maybe he can help somebody.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I do believe that some dogs are just natural "God's helpers". It is amazing that it was your foster, and how great to know that he has the compassion within to help someone in need. My rescue Big Bear who is still a little ADD, has exhibited the same with my daughter's friend. He was injured in a diving accident and is in a motorized wheelchair. My Bear just jumped on his lap the first time they met. They do come and stay at our home and Big Bear will always be at his side. When we take walks, he likes to be right next to the wheelchair, walking slowly and minding the wheels. On the other hand Gwen, my other golden just stays as far away from the situation as possible, unless of course there may be treats to be had. I feel very fortunate to have Big Bear in our family, and he has turned out to be the best companion to Gwen. They are so funny to watch and give me and all who know them hours of enjoyment each day.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I could just see your pups scattering when your sis fell. Mine do the same thing when Bob falls. Dusty is the one now who comes back and sits by him. He has MD and is at a point where the dogs cant help as far as getting him up. It's funny how they know isnt it?


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Sounds like Bunker was meant to find your sister. I have seen on TV service dogs that help people with their balance. Sorry to hear that your sister is ill. Sounds like she may have a new best friend.


ditto. I believe things happen for a reason.


----------

